# New product launch at Doncaster - Reptags by TMB Crreate



## PhillyDee (May 17, 2010)

New product I willl be launching under the company TMB Create: RepTags. Give your Viv the touch of professionalism with these name plates. We have made 39 standard species, in both brushed gold, and brushed silver finishes. We also have 44 starter kits for your business! This includes the 4 most popular RepTags and a counter display unit. 

We will also be taking custom orders on the day for any that we do not stock!




















The website is working, but we still have not added most of our products, it will be sorted within 2-3 weeks.

www.TMBCreate.com

A full list of the tags we willl be stocking:

Ackie Monitor
Australian Water Dragon
Bearded Dragon
Black and White Tegu
Blue Tongued Skink
Boa Constrictor
Bosc Monitor
Brazilian Rainbow Boa
Bumble Bee Dart Frog
Burmese Python
California Kingsnake
Chinese Water Dragon
Corn Snake
Crested Gecko
Dyeing Blue Dart Frog
Frilled Dragon
Frog Eyed Wonder Gecko
Gargoyle Gecko
Garter Snake
Green Anoles
Green Iguana
Hermman Tortoise
Honduran Milksnake
Horsfields tortoise
Jacksons Chameleon
Leopard Gecko
Painted Dragon
Panther Chameleon
Pygmy Chameleon
Rankins Dragon
Red Eyed Crocodile Skink
Red Foot Tortoise
Reticulated Python
Royal Python
Tokay Gecko
Veiled Chameleon
Waxy Monkey Frog
Western Hognose
Whites Tree Frog


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Heya , looked on your site but don't see these .

What size are they and what sort of price ?

Only taking 39 of each to Donny ? I think you may sell out , they look quite good : victory:


----------



## PhillyDee (May 17, 2010)

Nodders said:


> Heya , looked on your site but don't see these .
> 
> What size are they and what sort of price ?
> 
> Only taking 39 of each to Donny ? I think you may sell out , they look quite good : victory:


Hallo,
39 species, I have a total of 2500 tags here . . . . Sick of the sight of them! 

They are 90x30x1.5mm thick. Prices will be £2 each, 6 for £10, and 10 for £15. 
Doing a launch special of 20 for £28.

The minimum I have of quite a few species is 12, the maximum about 80. 


The website isn't quite full of stock yet, I have a good helper doing this over the next 2 weeks, got pictures, just needs the long task of putting them all in!


----------



## Jimmyjayz (Mar 20, 2011)

they look great, the only other option would be for sex logos as well 

that sounds rather rude lol

but if i had a wall of multiple species i would certainly buy them, i would be intreasted in hearing costs for retailers though as an item i think would sell well on the counter for us :2thumb:


----------



## PhillyDee (May 17, 2010)

Jimmyjayz said:


> they look great, the only other option would be for sex logos as well
> 
> that sounds rather rude lol
> 
> but if i had a wall of multiple species i would certainly buy them, i would be intreasted in hearing costs for retailers though as an item i think would sell well on the counter for us :2thumb:


Anything can be added or changed, its no problem at all! As for the sex logos whistling2 I was actually going to make some cut outs of the 2 symbols roughly the same height as the tags themselves. 

As for costs, hunt me out at donny, will be there with 22 of each starter kits.


----------



## Jimmyjayz (Mar 20, 2011)

im not going but will try to get someone to see you on my behalf :2thumb:


----------

